# IUI Girls Turned IVF - Part 70



## Sharry

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## 7november

thanks


----------



## shenagh1

Book marking xx hi all! X


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
I haven't been on FF for AGES! And have lost touch with so many of you....so so sorry  

Quick update from me:
Had first scan this morning since starting stimming last thursday. I have 9 follies on right ovary. Left is "quiet" so nothing there. But i guess that's down to PCOS. I was a little surprised as I wasn't expecting much today, to be honest. I was a slow responder in our IUI's but after only 4 days of stimming Ive got 9! I know other ladies have had loads more, but I'm still happy! My withdrawal bleed started yesterday too, since stopping the BCP last Wed. Today is pretty heavy which is not cool...but hey ho! 
I'm just drowning in water! And most of the weekend I sat on the sofa with a hot water bottle (i did that whilst stimming for IUI and it seemed to work back then). Start the Cetrotide tomorrow. So I have second scan on Friday morning and Im hoping these little follies have grown nicely by then and maybe even a few extra have come to join the others! 

So sorry for lack of personals.
Hope everyone is doing ok wherever you are in your respectove journeys. I will try keep up again with all the posts! 

Much love xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello all,
Hey 7th, I think we will have to do a monitoring cycle in august so hoping to do our next cycle in September but need body to sort itself out ad I still don't think I've ovulated! After 2 weeks of ovulation sticks I can't be bothered with it anymore. When AF shows I'll call GP and beg them to fit me in for my bloods. Sorry yours isn't nice but exciting that you might go again next month  
Olga, thanks Hun.i am going to start a spreadsheet so we can see the true cost of it all, just out of interest really. How are you and the twins  
Weezlet, 9 follicles is amazing, so hoping they keep growing nicely. I had a really lazy left ovary this time, just three follicles. Good luck for Friday
Shenga, any news from the Lister? 
Missy, where you gone?
Hey to everyone else reading
AFM, notes arrived from both clinics and sent to ARGC. My IVF notes talk slot about how quickly I responded both cycles, hum, think I kept telling them that! Gonna start being good on the food and drink front this week,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

I am here ladies    computer has been so slow so was a real problem but now it seems to have a new lease of life    

Bubblicious     so glad you are both ok.   

I will catch up with you all later as I have got to go to physio now but love to you all.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all

Keeping sorry I've been flat out sorting this lister business out, I'm starting sniffing on the 13th July and then onto injection and EC shortly after. I can't believe it has come so quick, I'm really nervouse have any of you had ivf using spray ad menopur? X

Hi missy hope you are well x

Weezlet fx for you this time Hun, hope your finding it ok

Olga- how's you and the wee buttons?. X

Hi anyone I've missed x


----------



## Missy123

Weezlet how are you doing? Wishing you loads of    for friday's scan.
Shenagh sorry can't help with either drug but i'm sure they will work for you. Must be exciting after waiting all this time.   
Olga and Suzie how are you both doing?  Hope things are going well and they are both growing nicely in there   
Bubblicious how are you and your little girl doing?    Hope you are managing to get some sleep.   

Keeping Busy it would be too scary to do a spreadsheet to see how much we have spent even with Ocean's prices so I would make sure you are sitting down!   
Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow at lunch.   

Hi to everyone I have missed but hard to look back now to see where you are all at.    I will look back and read up again.   

AFM i'm sick of this weather


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you *Shenagh1 *, *Missy123*, and *Keeping*! Things are going well so far....well, at least I hope so...wish we could take a peek inside!! Have just felt EXTREMELY tired with this round of stimming...something that I never noticed whilst stimming on the IUI cycles. By this time in the afternoon (+- 3pm) I'm ready to put my head down and sleep! And I've never been one to want to sleep in the day!! 
Not much else to report on...just hoping Friday's scan reveals good things!

Hope you are all well? 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## 7november

Weezelet... great response..  good luck for friday scan,..
Shenagh.. thats good news.. good luck for t/t... I have used menopur but no spray... 
hi to keeping, missy, olga, bubbs


----------



## Weezlet

Thanks *7November*! Quick update from me after this morning's scan appointment. 
So on Monday I had 9 small follies on right ovary and zero on left...this morning's scan revealed total of 19!!! 
And Left ovary has certainly joined the party now too! 
6 or 7 are growing nicely and are reaching the 18mm+ mark slowly...the others are all still bit small but I'm carrying on with the injections over the weekend and back for yet another scan on Monday morning. So we'll see how they're all coming along. They did double my menopur from Monday just gone so I guess that kicked in and got the left ovary working! Bloods too on Monday so we'll see how things are going. 
Im so pleased that for once I'm responding well....feel like at last my body is doing what its supposed to...well, with a bit of help at least!

Hope everyone is doing ok? 
xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one as phone,
Sounding great weezlet
Hey to everyone elee
Xx


----------



## Missy123

Weezlet really good news that the left one is now awake too    Good luck for monday   

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## 7november

weezelet... great news... good luck for monday...
I need some help can someone pls tell me pros and cons of short protocol over long protocol..


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi 7th,
I really don't know accept I do know that I want to go on long protocol next time. I think they have more control over things as they start with you having no FSH in your system and so the follicles grow only due to what they give you. I am convinced mine grew to quickly and that everything happened to soon partly because i had 4 7mm follies at my baseline scan, and was on short protocol, oh and that they took they out a day early but I'm not going to dwell on that.
Are still hoping to cycle again in August?
Hey to everyone else hope you are all ok
X


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies

*7November * - sorry, cant help too much on the long v short protocol. I am on the short. I have read that they are inclined to use short with women with PCOS due to the risk of OHSS. But that's about all I know. Sorry!

Quick update from me..Scan this morning. I certainly have 'slowly but surely' follies! About 20 in total but taking their time in getting to the 18+ mark! A few at 14-16mm. But I must admit..I'm ok with the slow growth. They're taking their time...but that's ok!! We'll get there eventually. Also had bloods taken so may get a call this afternoon increasing the doses again. So back in Wed for another scan. Hoping my slow growers will hit a bit of a growth spurt! 
Had our God daughter's 4th Birthday party on Sat...and heard a good friend is 13 weeks preg. Thrilled for her (her 3rd!) but it did bring a little lump to my throat! Had to act all brave! A friend at work is also 13 wks and last week found out my sister-in-law is 4 months preg....my hubby's youngest brother's wife...they have only been married a year and a half...and when you think we've been trying for over 5 years for a family (married 8yrs) I didnt react too well to the news...not to them or anyone in the fam...but inwardly i was SO upset! BUT...I'm getting over it! Just focussing on this IVF cycle and hoping and praying that we can also announce some good news to the fam soon.

Hope everyone is doing ok? xxxxx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies....
Weezelet... hooray for 20 follicles... I am sure they will catch up by wednesday. as ladies have mentioned here hot water bottle does the trick.. Preg news....    We went out with friends saturday before last( I still cant get over it). We knew one of them is expecting last week of july and found out another one is pregnant with 3rd( not planned... accident) 16 weeks preg. They are our best friends so did put a brave face and I am really happy for them but sigh when will it work for us..... hoping soon....
Keeping.. Yes I will by cycling in Aug..
AFM: had a crazy weekend trying to figure out what to do with medication and deciding on our protocol for this cycle... its a bit complicated this time.. needed some medication thats not available in u.k so flying out next week to get that and then starting part of t/t in couple of weeks with stimm early aug...


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Weezlet - fantastic growth spurt for you there.  FX they're all ready before the end of the week.  And remember follies can grow 1-2mm every 24 hours.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow. 

7November - Not sure where you're travelling to but I'm in Ireland if the medication is available here I'm sure I can arrange to get it and post it over to you.  

Keeping - would the long protocol mean that there would be more suppression on your ovaries so that you wouldn't have follies on your baseline?  And how did lunch go with Missy?  It's so nice that you both get to meet up seeing as you're chatting here so long. 

Hi to everyone else,

AMF 14 weeks tomorrow and tired but all par for the course.  Doesn't help when people come into the office sick and decide to be really nice and share their germs!!!  So I'm home today going to start on the hot drinks and get back to the office tomorrow (hopefully)

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, booooooooooo to people making you poorly, 14 weeks, amazing  
Missy and I had a lovely lunch thank you. We have a group of about 5 of us who met up regularly

Weezlet, slow and steady is the way forward definitely, hope scan goes well tomorrow  

7th, what drugs are you going to be on? How long are you going to Budapest for? 

Hey to everyone else reading

AFM, not long until my appointment with ARGC now, 2 weeks 2 days, yeah

Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## 7november

hi, 
Olga.. thanks a lot , I am going next week to get medication and scan..
Keeping.. I am going to be taking estrogen from cd23 this month uopto cd5 next cycle and then start decapeptyl 0.1 mg , and menopur. day 6 of stimm I need to be in Budapest.. so aroung 10th/11th of aug . I think this time I will go for 10 days. last time we went for 14 days and had a week after et. DH has got less annual leave to take so will only join me for 4-5 days, just trying to save some in case we need it again.. I am hoping and praying we don't.
Just cant believe the dates are exactly the same as they were in Aug last year... Whole year has passed and nothing has happened. our lives have come to stand still waiting for the miracle....     it works...


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Very quick one from me (and sorry for the 'me' post)...
EC on FRIDAY!!    
Had scan this morning and have at least 6 18-22mm follies in there and more at 15/16/17 which will probably grow a bit before Friday! SOOOO excited! But must admit a little nervous about the GA for EC?! By the sounds of it most ladies on here have had sedation? Anyone had a GA??

But all that being said, I'm SO excited!!! Cant believe this key stage has finally arrived! 

Sorry ladies, got in to work late from scan and have to leave early so I can get home by 6pm to take last Menopur and GonalF jab (have to do a Cetrotide at 4pm at work...that will be interesting!!).

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Weezlet well done on all those follicles no wonder you are eggcited (sorry I couldn't resist even though it's so old)    Good luck with your jab at work   

Olga 14 weeks already    where has that time gone?   

7november I know how you feel about time flying by and getting nowhere    Hopefully this will be our time now this year.   

Keeping busy 2 weeks will some be here    then the olympics, the wedding and then your treatment. Time will fly by.    At least you will be busy.

Bubblicious how are you and little one doing?   

Hi to everyone I have missed   

AFM last pills next wed and jabs start on thursday.


----------



## Bubblicious

Weezlet, I hated those cetrotide injections!  Hope doing it at work was okay.  Good luck for Friday.

Missy, good luck for starting injections next week.  DD and me are both doing well, thanks.

Keeping, hope the two weeks to your appointment fly by.

7November, Olga, Shenagh and anyone else I've missed ...  .


----------



## 7november

weezelet...   good luck for friday.. I had sedation for ec as well b4, you just dont realise anything then...it would be so difficulkt without these drugs..
Missy... good luck with inj... 
Bubblicious.. how are you and how is the little one( name?) hope you are getting some sleep..


----------



## olga74

weezelet best of luck for the morning - you'll be fine with the GA and don't forget to rest up for a couple of days - no housework!!!  You might feel a bit tender but paracetmol is all you can have - get into practice for the next nine months.  Let us know how you get on at some stage, 

Hi to everyone 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends, 
Thank you so much for the lovely messages of encouragement!
I feel so silly worrying over the GA! I have a pretty high pain threshold and don't usually worry about things like this... But it's the only thing in this whole process that has got me this anxious! 

I got a call this afternoon from the clinic saying I should have something light to eat and drink before 6am as my EC is only scheduled for 12:30 tomorrow. Have to be there from 8am though! 
I've also been so scared today that I'm going to ovulate naturally before tomorrow!! Shucks... My mind is playing serious games with me today!!

Oh well, early night for me tonight (had to have trigger shot at 1:30am this morning! So had a restless night!)... Poor hubby is working a late shift tonight (policeman!) and will only be home at 00:00/1:00... Then up early to leave at about 6am for the clinic (to beat morning rush hour traffic!)!

Ive taken leave from work all of next week so at least I'll be able to relax! 

Thank again ladies... Will let u know how it all goes xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

fx for you weezleto^

  

hi all


----------



## Bubblicious

7Nov, Erica and I are doing fine.  I'm just tired/achy as DH went back to work this week  But I can't complain ... I know how lucky we are.

Weezlet, hope all went well today.

Keep well all.  Sending you all positive vibes.


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies, 
Well, EC was on Friday. It all went absolutely fine... Feel silly about worrying about the GA now!! What wasn't cool was having to sit around and wait from 8am when we had to be admitted until about 12pm when I was actually called through. I was a bag of nerves and sitting around in our hospital gowns just waiting and waiting didn't help matters!! 

Anyway! They collected 12 eggs yesterday which we were SO thrilled about! I couldn't really believe it to be honest! I felt totally fine when we got hme but towards the evening started feeling some tenderness in my tummy. It was uncomfortable but manageable. At about 1am this morning though I was in loads of pain. But thankfully (after saying a prayer or two!) it eased and I managed to fall asleep again. 
Tummy is still a little sore today but I've just been taking it easy. 

We got our embryologist call this morning at 9:30am... And with butterflies flying around in my tummy we heard the embryologist say that out of our 12 eggs, 10 were fertilised!!!!!! Again, we are soooo thrilled! ET booked in for 1pm on Monday! Now just praying that our 10 little embies mature and divide nicely today and tomorrow! Each step is such a hurdle, isn't it?! 

Oh, and now also on the dreaded progesterone!! Another whole dimension now added!! 
Just a quick question... Those who have had EC... How long was it before you felt 'normal' again? I mean, no more tummy tenderness?  I guess starting the progesterone straight away doesn't help?!

xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Weezlet, That is absolutely fantastic news hun   on the tenderness front I have a v.high pain threshold and been really lucky and not really had any pain at all. In fact I always found the IUI's much worse for cramping.
Bubbs, Erica is a lovely name. Glad your doing OK. Any advice for me for what I should ask at our consultation with ARGC?
Hi 7th, they were going to give me oestrogen last cycle if lining wasn't doing well but it was OK this time. What's the other drug for? I know how you feel about your life being on hold. We had our first round of IUI in April 2011, and feel like we can't plan anything and life is pretty much on standstill
Olga, how you doing? Any less tired? 
Shenga, you started sniffing yet?
Missy, looking forward to lunch on Saturday
Hey to everyone else reading
AFM, really struggled this week. Kept thinking I should be doing my last of everything before going on mat leave if our first cycle had worked, last management board meeting, last programme to go to the printers, last quarterly review etc etc. It's made me feel really low and to top it off my ears are all blocked!


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet
Just wanted to let you know that we will be keeping you and Dh in our prayers. Glad to know that all went well. Look forward to hearing from you.
x


----------



## 7november

Weezelet....thats fantastic... good luck for e.t today... 
Bubbs... Erica..  lovely name... tiredness! first few weeks are crazy but it ill soon get better... enjoy...
Keeping... yes I will be starting oestrogen next week. decapeptyl ... I  am not sure what it does specificallly.. if I guss it probably stops eggs from maturing too early... not sure, am going this wekend for scan and to collect the medicine.. will ask...
I know what you mean by if it worked.. I see any heavily pregnant lady and I  wish it was me... Yesterday even dd mentioned.. she was just playing with me and while playing her legs were just about to tuch my tummy, she suddenly stopped and said" mummy I wish you had a baby in your tummy".. I think its bcoz couple of weekends before we saw our friend who is due any time this week. She kept playing with other kids but just when our friend kissed her bye.. she asked her quietly if she had a baby in her tummy..


----------



## olga74

Weezlet hope your embies are snuggling in nice and soundly. And that you have your feet up and looking after yourself.  I've managed to avoid ironing for 12 weeks now!!! 

Hi to everyone, just checking in, no news, working!!

Olga


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends!
I haven't been on the site for a few days! But all good.
Well, ET was yesterday (Monday) and it all went amazingly well! I would like to borrow JJMum's term of I am now "with embryo"!!!! Well, embryoS to be exact! 

Out of our 10 fertilised eggs we got 1 perfect 'top' grade, 3 'very good' grade embies, 3 'good' and 3 'average' grades. We had already decided from the beginning that if we could we would put 2 back and so we did!!!!! The 1 top grade and one very good grade were transferred! Doc said they'll see by day 5 (tomorrow) if we have any good quality embies for freezing. 

We are soooooooooo excited!! Feels so surreal that I have two embies hopefully making themselves all snug in my uterus!! I have taken the week off work so enjoying just chilling, watching fun chick flicks and having DH wait on me hand and foot!!

The whole ET was so wonderful.... Felt such a peace the whole way through and the nurse we had in with the Doc was so lovely and took the time afterwards to answer all our questions! She also printed off the scan pic showing us where the embies where in my uterus! We sent the pic to both our parents (they're back 'home' in South Africa) and said that this could hopefully be the first pic of their grandchild/ren!!

Sorry ladies... Need to log off quickly but I'll pop back and do some personals soon.

Hope you're all doing ok. 
Much love xxxxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Weezlet, congrats on being PUPO!

Keeping, no advice as such because the consultants there are very well informed but do ask about immunes if you would like to have the tests as I found that they did not push this issue.  Good luck.

Take care all.


----------



## 7november

Weezelet...  hope the embies are snuggled in tight... put your feet up and just relax..


----------



## Keeping busy

Weezlet, congratulations on being PUPO xx

7th, hope all goes well with your scan this week

Hey to everyone else, hope you are all ok
xxx


----------



## shenagh1

weezlet CONGRATS hun I don't know y my first post isn't showing!!   
bubbs- beautiful name for ur baby xx
keeping- how's u?

sorry to anyone I have missed but I'm in an awful panic

girls quick question I need your help?? I'm on norethisterone which is meant to hold off a bleed but tonight when I wiped I had the spotting like the beginning of a period!! will this affect me? should I ring them Wilkinson my treatment b put off?? I'm so confused I hope its away tomorrow but iv had cramps since yesterday :/ any help at all would b great xx 

I'm not due to sniff until 1St august x


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga lovely, sorry I can't help never been on that. Think you need to ring your clinic and get advice xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in, saying hi.  Hope everyone's keeping well.  

Shenagh - I'm no help to you at all - as keeping said - give the clinic a shout.

Keeping - got that reading material - makes for a scary movie alright!!  We were out last night for DH's birthday and had a drink beforehand.  We were chatting about travelling and visting and visitors - and I said that we would be staying in a hotel when we visit his mum.  He agreed  - more so that the house mightn't cope with 2 of everything but if that's his way of explaining it, then I'm not going to question it.  How are your ears??

Weezlet how are you holding up?  When is the OTD?  Nearly a week down or are they counting it from EC?

7november - your little girl sound like an darling xx

Missy - well how are the jabs going?  What is your timeline like for this treatment?  

Hi to everyone else reading 

AMF - scan today and everything looks good.  Seems tiredness isn't to do with lack of iron but pregnancy - I'm in bed by 930 on work nights.  And I'm loving cola cubes - but I can't blame cravings cause that's just my excuse to eat more of them.  

Check in later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, 

Shenagh did you get hold of your clinic? I have the opposite as I finished mine on wed and still no bleed. Scan monday so hoping that things will be ok.

Olga I love cola cubes too    Glad things are going well apart from the tiredness. 4th jab for me tomorrow and scan on 1st monday. FET is set for week 6th Aug.

weezlet how are you doing? Is waiting sending you    yet?   

Bubblicious that is a lovely name.   

How is everyone else doing?   

DH has had the week off so we have been doing all the jobs around the house, grass cut, guttering and facias cleaned, fence posts cemented in etc so we have been really busy.


----------



## olga74

Good night ladies, 


Weezlet how are you doing hun? hope you're not going too   

Missy - hope the scan went well today. August is only around the corner...

Hi to everyone, just checking in, 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
The second week of waiting is the worst!!! I'm back at work this week so at least that's a distraction...well, it should be but all I can think about is what's going on 'in there'?!!!!

Its so hard not to get hopeful and think that just maybe there are little lives forming inside me....but you've also got to stay realistic   Arrghhhh...just want monday to come already!! 

6 sleeps to go!

Hope you're all doing ok? Gorgeous weather we're having...makes you smile at least!
Much love 
xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies, another sunny day   
Weezlet not long now, over half way there. I know it's so hard it really messes with your head on what to think but   

Shenagh how are things? Did the bleed last long?   
Scan went well yesterday, onto next step of thickening the lining for transfer and next scan week tomorrow.   

Well sorry it's short ladies but I have a few jobs to do before it gets hot and I don't feel like it.   
Enjoy the sunshine and love to you all.


----------



## olga74

Weezlet - just checking in on you, hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Really quick one to see how Weezlet is getting on, hope your ok
Hey to everyone else, hope you are all ok. Shenga, where are you in your cycle now?
Afm, appointment with ARGC went well, had immunes tests done today and also day 1-3 bloods for monitoring cycle. Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies how are you all?   

weezlet any news hun?   

Thinking of you all.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all!! 

How is everyone..
Going for my baseline scan tomorrow and then start sniffing and stimming shortly after fx lol

I'm getting tired of waiting?! Miss being about here to talk but my head is fried xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends, 
BIG FAT NEG for me  . My heart feels like its been shattered into a billion tiny pieces. 
Did a hpt yesteday morning and it was bfn....held on to a glimmer of hope that maybe the test was wrong and I would get a happy call to say bloods were pos but definitely not the case. I spent most of yesterday sobbing my heart out. Spent the early morning in absolute tears when i got the neg hpt...but then had to go in for the blood test and then on to work. I could do absolutely no work when I got to the office. And then got the call just before 4pm and just when I thought I had cried out all my tears in the morning, i cried and cried and cried some more. Thankfully my boss (who is also really understanding and supportive of our ivf treatment) is on holiday for 2 weeks....so I had the privacy just to be able to cry on my own. But I couldn't stay and left work at about 4. My hubby's sergeant let him off too and so we met each other at home and spent the rest of the afternoon/evening in a total zombie state of mind. Phoned our respective parents back home in South Africa and I just couldn't get any words out without sobbing so hubby did all the talking.

But today is a new day. It's happened...nothing we can do about it now. Although every part of me thought that this was it and it was going to work out for us first time, it hasn't. But I continue to trust that God has a bigger and better plan for us and I'm not giving up. As long as I still have the hope of having our baby, I can never give up. My heart is still very sore and I could cry in a second of thinking about it all, but just have to keep praying and trusting God and try again. He's already started healing my broken heart. A scripture I came across this morning is this: "Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer" (Romans 12:12). 

Thinking and praying for you all...wherever you are in the journey just keep persevering. We will get our rewards...for some of us it will just take a little longer.

Much love and all the very best...hope we get some more BFP's on here!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet,
Sorry to hear your sad news Hun. I have sent you a personal message.
x


----------



## Missy123

weezlet i'm so sorry hun    Like you said it WILL happen for us but will just take a little longer.   

Shenagh good luck with the baseline scan today.     

Hi to everyone else, will catch up after my scan today.


----------



## Keeping busy

Weezlet, I am so so sorry hun, this journey is so tough but we will get there.sending  

Shenga, good luck with baseline scan today.

Missy, hope that lining is lovely and thick,

Olga, hey my lovely, hope you and the twins are ok  

Bubbs, hope you and Erica are ok, can i ask a quick question. Once you started stimming with ARGC were you in for bloods everyday from the first day?

7th, how did baseline scan go, did you. Get your Meds

Hey to everyone else

AFM - day one to three bloods came back ok so I'm booked for a mid cycle monitoring scan next Tuesday. Can't believe how amazingly quickly things happen with ARCG. Bit of a different experience to the NHS and my previous clinic

Take care all

Hannah


----------



## 7november

Weezelet...     , Sorry to hear the news honey...


----------



## olga74

Weezlet I am so sorry to hear your news.  Look after one another and you seem to have a positive attititue which is going to help you thru this time.  

Shenagh how did you get on today - are you ready to start stimming?

Missy - when is your scan or was it today?  

Keeping - changing clinics might just be the ticket for you.  Hopefully your initial impressions are a sign of good things to come

AMF No news, stiff back but getting there - bio freeze is great!!  Looking forward to a long weekend and relaxing with DH for a couple of days.  Hope everyone is keeping well and I'll check in soon

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry to hear you have a bad back    a nice weekend relaxing with DH will help it. Get him to give it a nice massage.
Yes scan was yesterday and lining was 6.7 so next scan on monday and I hope it's thicker by then.    FET is end of next week I hope.
Shenagh how did you get on?   

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies...

I had few busy days and could come on ff much (family is around for a holiday)
Have had my biggest surprise   as you know I was taking oestrogen for priming and then flare protocol with periods... my periods are late. didn't think much thought may be oestrogen... but guess what its a  ,        I am cautiously pleased... So scared... last week have been on physically all fast rides at chessington adventure park..   . all that spinning, adrenaline rush on fast rides I am so scared..
  the little ones are nicely tucked in...


----------



## 7november

My local hospital does not do hcg levels    , all the tax we pay and everything... and I get a footnote on my report saying we only do quantitative analysis for medical management of ectopic/molar preg....not helpful at all..
I have been asked to stop oestrogen and am back on progesterone pessaries...


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, really pleased for you in a cautiously optomistic way. Sorry you can't get HCG monitoring done. Keep us up dated.   its a sticky bean
xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi 7November
Well done and Congratulations. I have sent you a pm.

Hi to all

x


----------



## Bubblicious

Weezlet, I'm so sorry about your BFN  .  Keep strong.

November7, congrats to you and here's to a happy and healthy nine months.

Keeping, yes, ARGC expect daily bloods from day one of stimming but if you're working you can just get to the blood test place for 7.30am and be in an out of there in no time.  Everything is fine with us, thanks, hun.

Missy, good luck for next week.

Olga, take it easy with that back.

Take care all


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks bubbs, that's what they told us at consultation but I just wanted to check that really was what happened in reality. I live in Devon so will be having to stay up in London for the duration x


----------



## olga74

7 November - what fantastic news hun and I'm praying that this is the start of 9 months of a great pregnancy xx Oh, could your local GP do your HCG levels?

Keeping - sounds like a lot of bloodtests but hey, if this is the one it'll all be worth it.  Is DH moving with you for the duration?

Bubblicious - glad to see you're still checking in and that things are going well. 

AFM - it's not raining!!! Looking like a beautiful day today and I've relented and done the ironing - well I thought I'd better do some of it.  Meeting the girls tonight but it won't be the same as BF is in Germany but we're nattering nearly every second night on the phone.  I'm not keen on travelling, even though the consultant says its fine, but I guess with such a journey behind us, that we're cautious.  But it's killing me not being able to hop on a plane and visit her.  And she's cancelled her visit back in October so I won't see her til April - though I might just talk to her husband and see if i send over half the fare for Christmas/birthday present would she be able to get to visit for a few days in the new year (I know, I'm thinking that far ahead already)

Right, off to wake DH - he's on nights, and spend some time with him 

Hi to everyone checking in, 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Friends,
Thank you so much for the kind messages xx 

Wanted to ask any of you having your treatment at ARGC?? Im losing faith in our current clinic (they're pretty much at the bottom of the list on the success stats overall) and have heard good things from friends of friends who have gone to ARGC. 

Question really is what is a rough guide to the price of treatment at ARGC from start to finish (IVF)...including all the tests/meds/scans/tests/appointments etc?? I know everyone's treatment is different from someone elses, but just looking for a ball park figure?? My folks have said that they would help us financially if we wanted, so want to get an idea at what we could be looking at. 

Any info will be SOOOOO appreciated!

Thanks ladies. Hope you're all doing ok. 7November - congrats hunny!! That's very exciting news! Praying for a sticky, happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Much love girls xxxx


----------



## Pyra

Hi Weezlet,

I'm sorry to hear your news 

Re ARGC costs - this thread might be helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290687.0

I've been told on average £8-9k per cycle till BFP (without immunes testing or treatment - not sure if hysteroscopy is included in that). Hope this helps,

Pyra.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi weezlet, 
We have just changed to ARGC as had lost faith in our previous clinic.
We had initial consultation last Friday. That cost £200 with seaman analysis. We then had to pay £40 for a blood test for my dh which we thought our gp had done but they mucked up. We have also payed £800 for immune testing. You then have to pay for a monitoring cycle. I think that is going to end up costing about £500, then a cycle of icsi is £3,500 plus a hysto at £1500, plus daily bloods at £30.00 a go when stimming plus drugs on top, which I have no idea what they will cost. We are thinking its gonna cost us £10,000 approx, including train fares and accommodation as e don't live in London. If you pm me your email address I'll send you the price list they gave me on Friday
Xx


----------



## olga74

Good afternon ladies, 

Just checking in to say hi, it's very quite on here....

November - how's things going for you.  Hope your beans are well and truly snuggled in safe and sound 

Missy - not long til your FET - for some reason I thought it was today but now see it's for the end of the week. Lots of hot water bottles and relaxing to get ready

Weezlet - I hope your research into new clinics is going well - I think we have to have faith in our medical facilities and it helps with our own PMA - hopefully you'll have found the perfect clinic for you

Keeping when are you doing - are you in London this week for your bloods?  If this is a monitoring cycle (forgive my lack of knowledge) when will your actual treatment start?  

Shenagh - how's stimming going?  Almost a week done...

AMF enjoying a bank holiday Monday from the sofa and waiting on Katie Taylor to have her boxing match - God love the girl - the hope of the country is on her shoulders.  Still we got our first medal in boxing yesterday!!  No where near team GB.....

Chat to you all soon, 

Olga xxx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one, ET is saturday morning at 11     

Olga i'm loving the olympics too    Glad you are still resting up.   

7november fab news.   

Catch you all soon, big


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi All,
How is everyone,
Olga, glad you are doing OK. I am also loving the Olympics, in fact I am a bit obsessed!
I watched an Irish boxer called Adam Nolan fight last sunday, he was awesome. Not sure how he is doing now, as am finding it hard to follow everything as so much going on.
Missy, yeah to transfer being booked
7th, how are you getting on,
Shenga, whats happening with you know? When do you start stimms?

Weezlet, how are you lovely, did you get my email?

Bubbs, how are you doing now, still exhausted? Hope Erica is OK. sorry to bombard you with ARGC questions but can you recommend an acupuncturist? I have been seeing one in Plymouth who is great but need to find a London one close to ARGC. When I asked there this morning they said most people go to Zita West but I was wondering whether there is anyone else locally, any ideas?

Hey to everyone else reading, I hope you are all OK

AFM, sat in starbucks on their free wifi having just been to ARGC for a scan. They seem to be happy with how everything is going. Amazed that a Dr did the scan, bit different to my old clinic, he said I have a beautiful womb....... and also plenty of follicles with one on each side dominating, although he did say he felt I need a hysto, which had already been suggested at consultation. Think I will be back in for another blood test next week and then if they are happy with all of that they will decide on my cycle and we'll be good to go. Have to use ovulation sticks from today, lets hope they work.........................

Take care all

xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi *Keeping * - sorry, only just seen email now! Thank you so much for sending. I had a bit of a breakdown last week as so desperately want to be able to afford ARGC but hubby is the sensible one and said he doesn't want go into debt even before we have a baby...he doesn't want a baby to be born into debt, if you know what i mean? I, of course, was 'thinking' with my heart/emotions but I know he's right. Im thinking of trying to get him to at least go for an initial consultation where they may be able to give us more of an idea as to what it may end up costing for us, as each couple's treatment is different. We may be pleasantly suprised?! Always hopeful of a silver lining!

Were you able to get copies of your notes/file from you previous clinic to take over to ARGC?

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm not having a good week so far as just feel so sad and teary. Feel like I should be doing something...but instead we have to hang around and wait to hear what's next from our clinic.

xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Weezlet,
I'm sorry you've not been in a good place. This journey is so so hard and makes us all feel **** at times. You need to grieve for what could have been. I know I have had to and even now, two months later can spontaniously burst into tears. Yes, we did manage to get our notes from both clincs, the one where we had IUI done and also the one where we had IVF done. Had to pay for them from the IVF clinci. DH and I are very lucky as my amazing mum is helping us with this cycle, as my Gran passed away a year ago and left her some money, so I have them both to thank.  have you had a Hysto done by your current clinic? If so then you won't have to have another one done, so thats a cost saving. I'm cross really as my old clinic talked me out of having one done, as they said they didn't think my mid cycle bleeding was anything to worry about and was most likely hormonal, but if they had referred me for one it would have been on the NHS. I could still try and get that done on the NHS but don't really want to go back to my old clinic and ask for the referral.  It also depends on whether you need treating for immune issues as that is the expensive part. Let me know what you decide. Sending lots of   your way
xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, more exhausted as Erica is struggling with trapped wind but they grow out of it so it's short-term and how can I complain when I know how lucky I am.  As for acupuncture, try the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley St.  They regularly treat ARGCers and are very flexible and knowledgable.  Try and see Daniel Elliott first who is an expert in fertility and assisted conception.  He's very positive.

Good luck for Saturday, Missy.

Weezlet, sending you  .

Hi Olga, hope you're keeping well.

Hello to anyone else still reading.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies..
Keeping.. glad the scan went well.. its a shame all the clinics do not offer same tests and it varies a lot b/w clinics but am glad u are happy with ARGC.. Have u heard from them re immune tests?

Missy... ggod luck for e.t. fingers crosseed for you

Weezelet  

bubbs... gripe waer does work or with dd I myself had boiled water with fennel in it for first few months as was told it could make breast milk easy for them to digest... worth a try...

Olga...I love watching olympics( as and when)

afm: no symptoms at all except heartburn , trying to stay calm and patiently waiting for scan next week


----------



## Bubblicious

7nov, I had no symptoms at the early stage either.  With DS, I didn't have any symptoms for quite a while, nine weeks, I think.  Wishing you all the best  .


----------



## Missy123

I'm now PUPO, both 6 cells survived 100% and are on board. One they said was a boy embie as it played up and didn't transfer the first time so had a second transfer as it was so sticky it stuck in the catheter.
I also felt crampy after and saw a little blood in the dish when they were checking they were gone which I have never had before. Fingers crossed it means they were in the right place.

Catch you all soon.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Missy - congrats!!!! Now feet up and relax (as if   ) for the next two weeks.  So when is the OTD?  The blood is just because they've agitated your cervix so no need to worry.

7November - I had no symptoms up until week 7 - then the dreaded morning sickness kicked in.  But I'm on medication for that since week 8 - but I can't complain.

Keeping how did your week in London go?  Were you there all week or just in for a blood test?  

AMF - sat down at half five and woke up at seven!! Seems I need lots of sleep.  Enjoying the last of the Olympics and so proud of our girl Katie Taylor and her medal!!  And even sat relaxing in the sunshine.  Missing my BF like mad and I don't think she's going to get over in October which means I won't see her to until April, next year.....      Still, we're good at phone calls and even throw in a Skype now and then.  And I'm half way there, 18 weeks, which is hard to believe but I truly believe that some of you will be joining me 'in the club' so to speak really soon.  Every time I light my candles, I think of you all.  

Love

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

missy.... congrates on being pupo... put your feet up and enjoy the weather...sun should be good..

Thanks bubbs and olga... I am not on any preg threads as yet... just too scared..... will have to wait for scan for 2 weeks...hcg levels back 6000+ at 5 weeks 4 days..


----------



## olga74

7November - that's a good HCG level xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey everyone how r u all??
Missy-congrats on being pupo xx

Keeping, Olga, 7nov, bub, weezlet how r u all 

On my 5th day of stimming I'm wrecked bloated and crabby can't wait for EC still no activity though so they have upped my Menopur to give me a kick fx I'm never really on to write much but I'm reading almost everyday xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
7th, your HCG level is looking good. How are you feeling?

Shenga, yeah that you have started stimming, how much menapour are you on?

Olga, you must have been shattered. Great news about your GOLD, female boxers are doing it for their countries. I loved the Olympics, but last week I was just up for bloods and a scan at ARGC.

Missy, yeah on being PUPO

Bubbs, thanks for the info on Acupuncture. I will give them a ring.  Sorry to hear Erica's struggling with trapped wind. I hope she is feeling better soon and you can get some sleep.

Weezlet, how are you feeling now? hope you're OK, thinking of you Hun

Hey to everyone else reading

AFM, well I have been back to ARGC for another monitoring scan and bloods as still no OPK surge and I should have had it last Wednesday if my cycle was going to be as normal. Scan showed that I still haven't ovulated, and I have a nice big follicle waiting to go, so I'm to continue with the OPK's until Monday and if still no surge, in for another scan and a progesterone test on Tuesday. Its amazing cos it means my cycle is going to be at least 30 days I think, normally its only 24-26. I'm not sure what happens if I don't ovulate and I'm fairly sure I'm not going to this month, but we'll see. At least it feels like ARGS are getting to know me and my body. Lucky I have an understanding boss,

take care all

xxxx


----------



## 7november

shenagh.... sorry u are feeling that way...when is the next scan?

Keeping..   have they ever done follicle monitoring for you at your previous clinic? you are right at least ARGC is getting to know your body.  you get the ovulation soon .

Missy .. how are you, hope you are getting some rest

Olga... 18 weeks... wao...thats good. 

Afm : having bouts of nausea here and there , still waiting for scan


----------



## olga74

7~November - nausea is such a good sign, it's a   in the   and if it's an ongoing problem I'll  give you the name of the medication I'm on and it's a godsend.  But it's all looking good!!!!

Keeping - just when you want your body to do what it's done all these years, it'll make a liar out of you.  It's always the way.  But keep on in there and you'll be back jabbing in no time. 

Shenagh hopefully upping the meds will work and there'll be a growth burst this week.  And don't worry about your moods - you'll forget about them when you've a positive result  

Missy - are your feet still up?  Are you working during the 2ww?

Hi to everyone reading , 

Check in later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.
How are you all,
Shenga have you had that growth spurt yet, hope so  . 

Missy, how you doing, one week down xx

Olga, I'm sorry you won't get to see your friend, but it will be more special when you do see her. Yeap, my body has always been so regular and now it's looking like I'm gonna have a 35+ days cycle! Keep looking after yourself

Bubbs, hope all OK with you and Erica 

7th, when is scan? Sending   your way. No, never had follicle monitoring before on a natural cycle so no idea how my ovaries normally behave, but when I've used OPK's in the past I normally ovulate between day 12 and 14

Weezlet, how are yo doing lovely, any news from your clinic, what have you decided about your next steps?

AFM, Well still no surge, I just do not know what is going on with my body, unless I'm just not going to ovulate this month. Need to find out from ARGC what the next step is if I don't, will be back there Tuesday if I don't get a surge tomorrow, as they want to see what's going n and do a progesterone test anyway. 2 of my team have told me they are pregnant this last two weeks, am dreading the idea of having to plan their maternity cover and stuff. Had to make an excuse to get one of them out my office ASAP after they told me so I could have a little cry.

Take care all
Xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping we deserve a cry sometimes and it is hard to hear others news, especially when you're in the middle of the new treatment.  It's the initial shock and we do come thru it.  But rant on here, don't hold back!!!!  Now as for your body, give your follies a good talking to and tell them that this behaviour is just not on and they need to get straight back in line (I know, if it were that easy).  Still, at least your new clinic will be able to check out a 'different' cycle and maybe find some answers, 

Right, DH is heating up the BBQ so dinner is calling, 

Chat to you all soon and I hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope you enjoyed your BBQ and DH didn't burn everything!   

Keeping    for your surge to hurry up. Hope you are ok hun, you are stronger than you give yourself credit for and I know this clinic is the start of something good   

Shenagh how is it going? 

7november any news on a scan?   

How are rest of you doing?   

AFM getting scared again now as 9dp3dt and I don't want to test and burst my pupo bubble. Will be testing friday, eeek.


----------



## 7november

Keeping..    Argc will hopefully be able to perovide an answer and good thing is that might be the main hinderance.... stay positive .. 
Missy...   fingers crossed for you..
Olga.. thanks.. I am not physically sick.. just going through boutss of nausea and heart burn..( one after the other) almost every other day.
Shenagh.. how are you hun?
AFM : BOOKED FOR SCAN ON WEDNESDAY..   everything is fine..


----------



## olga74

7November - nausea and heart burn are good!!!  Hard to believe, but it just means that the hormones are going up in numbers and causing havoc with your system!!  I lost 1 stone in weeks 5-8 from it.  you can use gaviscon to help ease things.  And whatever you find works for you - for me it was crackers, toast, chicken, anything bland really.  Can't wait to hear the news on Wednesday xx

Missy DH is getting very good at the BBQ so dinner was tasty!!  And hopefully tonight we'll get to sit out in the sunshine for a while.  Good on you for waiting til Friday to test, will be     for you xx

AMF in the office looking at the fine weather!! Not fair that it rains on the weekends. But still, I'll have the evening to enjoy it. 

Chat soon 

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies scan all fine today, saw my bean... love him already....     Olga, thanks for the tips.. I am more into carbs( not good for weight) and then have heratburn afterwards!


----------



## Missy123

7november    on seeing your little bean.


----------



## Keeping busy

Congrats 7th, so happy for you x


----------



## Missy123

Just popped on to say it's a BFN here. Will catch up later.


----------



## Annie01

Hello, 

Sorry to interpret the thread but could do with a bit of advice! 

We're on our first round of IVF and went for our antral follicle scan today.  The nurse measured the size of my follicles on both side (I'm on day 12 of my cycle), the lining - and said everything was 'good' and we would discuss things further in our consultation appointment next week.  Did anyone get more from this scan - in terms of details?  (I'm all about the details!)  And are they literally looking for your follicles so they know what meds / level to put you on?

Need to buy a book I think to get much more informed about everything!

Thanks

xx


----------



## olga74

Missy, 

So sorry to see your news this morning     

Look after yourselves and we're all here if you need us, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Misy        so so sorry to hear :-(

7thnv, brilliant news for u?
Keeping-how r u hun?.
Olga-hope u r well,

Sorry I've been AWOL busiest week or so ever well I had that spurt... Ohss now :-( so had to head straight to london yesterday and EC tomorrow have to be there for 7am!!! Scary stuff hi lol


----------



## Pyra

Hi Annie,

I typically ask for the number of follicles they saw on the scan, the sizes, and the lining. They would be making a note of this information on your case sheet as well (though you may not get to see that perhaps). If your clinic is testing your LH and Estradiol, I'd ask that as well. I'd trust the clinic but feel it's always good to be informed what your body is up to!

All the best,
Pyra.


----------



## Annie01

Sorry to hear about your news Missy - hope you are doing ok x

Thanks for the advice Pyra - I'm going to ask re the sizes etc when we go for the consultation next week so I have an idea of what is going on.  Hope all is good with you.

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, so so sorry hun   

Shenga, good luck with EC today

Annie, I'm with pyra, I like to know the number of follicles and there sizes

Hey to Olga, 7th, Weezlet and everyone else reading, I hope you are all OK

AFM, well I never did get a surge. Was up to London twice last week for bloods that showed that I had ovulated and that apparently on Thursday my period was imminent. Will be starting on either the follicular or flare protocol as soon as she shows, but that decision won't be made until bloods and stuff done on day 1/2 of my next cycle


----------



## olga74

Keeping - what were you doing up so early?  And that's strange that you had no surge.  Still, you ovulated and they know where they are going with this so roll on your next AF!!!

No news my end, in work on a Saturday - the notion of it.  I know I'm meant to be slowing down but really don't do the helpless female thing too well even though my body is telling me to.  Maybe I'm just  a little be stubborn.

Still only another hour and I'm out of here!!

Chat to you all soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Olga, I don't do the helpless female thing either but you do need to be slowing down, you have precious cargo on board   I have IVF insomnia  

Shenga, how did EC go?

Missy, thinking about you 

Weezlet, thinking about you to

7th, bubbs and everyone else reading hope you are all ok

AFM the   has arrived so I am back in London ready to go into clinic for some bloods and if all is well I'll be starting either stims or down reg Monday depending on which protocol they decide on. Exciting


----------



## 7november

misy    so sorry hun.


----------



## 7november

shenagh  how r u? hope e.c went well..
keeping..  thats good dear. ARGC seem to be really good. they seem to have good understanding of your natural cycle.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all sorry for radio science on my side, have been soo sick this past few days but boy was it worth it!!!! Just a quick one from me as I'm waiting to board the boat!! 

Well it's official we have 1beautiful grade A blast on board and 5 blasts frozen from grades b/b-b/c the dr was so shocked how everyone of them made it so far... She kept calling them beautiful and then telling me I'm soo young before going back to describing how perfect they were lol

Hope ur all well?? Keeping, Olga, 7th, missy,or anyone I've missed will catch up later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

congrats on being PUPO Shenga, fab news. Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you to crazy
xxx


----------



## 7november

congrates Shenagh.... put your feet up and just relax...
Keeping...have you heard back from the clinic - down reg or stimms?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
I'm down regging 7th, using supercur, but they also want to induce a bleed, so got to take a trigger shot and a.course of provera
How's everyone else doing, its quite on here
Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck, Keeping and Shenagh.  Missy, sending you   and   for the next step.  Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh I have only just seen how well you have done.    That's brilliant and lots of    

Bubblicious hope all is well with the whole family.   
Keeping busy I hope this does the trick and you are ready for stimms when you go back.   
Olga how are things going?   

Hi to weezlet, 7november, Annie, Pyra and everyone still reading.   

AFM I am still lurking but finding things tough. Got some more blood tests today including vit D and waiting for my follow up to see what we will do next.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

I've been in an internet and phone black spot the last few days but the cable men arrived and changed a plug (2 men!!) and I'm back in action.  

Shenagh - congrats on being PUPO!!!  It's a fantastic and scary feeling but I've good vibes for this one.  

Keeping - are you all fixed for Friday - it's hard to believe that you're starting again - the year has flown.  But new clinic, new start    

November how are you feeling? Any morning sickness or are you sailing thru it? 

AMF - Piles and morning sickness, well nausea.  So off up to the doctors and I've lost all inhibitions it seems.  I was been given advice on how not to let the pile get to bad, then she checked it, and said, its there already, blood clots and all!! I went back into work yesterday for the nausea to kick in and after an hour and a half I gave up and I've taken the week off.  Feel so much more relaxed and I've had a cleaning buzz which lasted the sitting room and hall.  It was all kicked off yesterday when I discovered a new window cleaner who did the inside and out for a really good price.  But I'm sitting down for an hour and watching soaps from yesterday.  

Right, back to the tv!!  chat to you all soon and look after yourselves 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hello ladies!
Im so sorry I have been awol for quite a while! Nothing really going on treatment-wise for me so have only occasionally been logging on to FF.

*Missy * - Im so sorry to hear of your BFN. Its just awful....your hopes get built up so much and there's so much anticipated excitement, only to get knocked flat. Hope you're doing ok though hun? I dont remember...are you having NHS or Self funded treatment? Thinking of you and hope you get your follow up soon xx

*Olga * - those babies sure are making themselves known to you with all these pregnancy 'adventures'! Enjoy your week off and hope the nausea eases up a little. xx

*Keeping * - all the best hun for this next round of yours. Hope you're feeling happy with the new clinic...you're at ARGC aren't you? xx

*7November * - Hope you're getting some rest and the morning sickness is bearable for you. xx

*Shenagh * - PUPO - yippeee!! Hope your 2ww is going ok. When is you OTD? All the best hun and really hope and pray its the happy outcome we all so desperately want. xx

*Pyra*, *Bubbalicious * and everyone else, hello! Hope you're all doing ok?

AFM - like I said, not much to report on. Got our follow up appointment letter on the 22nd Aug with our appointment only scheduled for 12 October?!?!?! That drove me insane. But nothing I can do about it so just waiting it out now. Just feel like this is wasted time. Im on CD38 now (following failed IVF end of July) and still no sign of AF. I know they want 2 natural cycles before IVF no. 2 so dont know if/when those are going to happen. I'm just in limbo at the mo and feeling quite flat about it all.

Anyway, dont want to bring you ladies down!

Much love xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Weezlet i'm self funding as didn't qualify for NHS as DH has a DD who is 18. Really unfair I feel but that's the NHS for you.  
I know how you feel about all the waiting around but it does go quite quickly and can you get any bloods done by the GP in the meantime? Vit D and level 1 immunes.
Shenagh is there any news? When do you test?   

Olga, suzie and 7november hope you are all doing Ok 

Keeping busy not long now, hope AF has shown up.

Hi to everyone else.   

AFM i'm at the waiting around stage too so weezlet you are not alone.    Waiting on results of vit D and FU and then i'm going to sort level 2 immunes.


----------



## 7november

Hi ladies..
Keeping..all the best
Missy and weezelet... I know waiting for the cycle is not easy  but be knid to yourself and let your body recover. Weezelet.. have you done p.t?
Olga....your babies are certainly enjoying themselves... hope you are feeling better now..
Afm: symptom freefor last week.. getting worried ..


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well autumn is really here.  The wind is howling and DH had the fire lit for 2 evenings!!!  

7November - be glad of the good weeks!!  Trust me on that and if you've any concerns, go and see your doctor.  Better put your mind at rest than worrying xx

Missy That's really not fair, not qualifing.  We didn't even look into it over here - such a strict critera and because we both work we'd be laughed at.  But I guess we scrap together every penny to have our dream

Shenagh - well how are you doing?  Any news yet?

Weezlet the waiting is a pain in the   alright but look at it this way, it's only a month away.  Maybe take this time to relax and have 'you' time.  I know it a cliche but when things do work out, you're not going to have a moment to yourself!!

Keeping - where are you with things now?  Have you started treatment or still down regging?

AMF - things going well and I'm feeling much better.  So tired and early nights are now the norm!!  And it's 23 weeks so I think only another 14 to go!!!  

Take care everyone and chat soon

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all,

Olga, it still summary in Devon, no need for a fire just yet.

Shenga, you must be due to test soon, how you doing?

7th, Thank you, when is next scan, try not to worry lovely, lots of people don't have symptoms

Missy and Weezlet, boooooo to waiting, as olga says it's a pain in the  . I hate it, it's the nit I find hardest of all, I am a doer and need to be doing. 

Thanks bubbs, how are you and Erica? Hope she's doing a bit better and your getting some sleep

Hey to Evonne else reading, 

AFM, feeling a bit stressed. AF still not shown up and I am now 10 days post last provera tablet. Down regging for 16 days. Only got enough superfact until Tuesday and there's a chance AF won't arrive before that so I won't be back at the clinic until after I run out and it appears prescription has got lost in the post grrrrr

Take care all

Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey girls Internet is frigged up... Haven't been on much just reading every now and then!

Keeping hoping the witch shows up soon xx   

Olga- only in Ireland eh? I've had my oil on for past week at night flipping freezing 

Missy hw r u?

Hi to everyone else can't read back cuz of phone xx

Afm- well I tested a week ago tomorrow and Bfp!!!! :-D still very scared and nervous have my scan on the 24th sept praying it's still there xx


----------



## olga74

Shenagh that's fantastic news. So thrilled for you. Now feet up and look after your precious cargo xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga that's fab news, can't believe you didn't tell us before xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Many congrats, Shenagh!


----------



## shenagh1

I know but when I told ppl the cramps started and I felt scared and worried!! Just wanted to let u all know that hopefully I'm back from my downer and talking to u lovely ladies again x


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh    so pleased for you both.     for the scan, it's not too far away but I know it feels like ages.    

Keeping busy hope you either have AF or that med that you need soon.   

Olga 14 weeks to go    well that has gone fast. 

Morning to everyone else and hope you have a nice weekend planned.


----------



## olga74

Shenagh - I had some cramps very early on and even so pinky discharge which sent me off the edge.  My clinic are great and repeated bloods to monitor my HCG levels.  So, and very easy for me to say, try not to worry too much.  There are so many changes going on right now in your body and it's such a new experience that every time something stretches, it can cause you to stress.  So relax and enjoy this really special time.  You have this really good secret with DH (and who ever was supporting you).  And the 24th will be here before you know it 

Keeping - would a phone call to get them to rewrite the prescription and faxing it thru to your chemist get you the meds - or is your chemist good enough to give you what you need while waiting for the perscription.  

Hope everyone else is doing well, 

Chat soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

Shenagh... congrates... so happy dor u and dh   scan will be ine... good luck


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks 7th, you are a star, but AF arrived and so I am now in london anyway and have been to clinic today and got somemore. How are you feeling, when is next scan?

Olga, how are you doing, great minds think alike, I spoke to Chemist who were happy to take a faxed prescription but I didn't need it in the end

Missy, how are you lovely, got your Vit D back yet?

Hey to everyone else reading

AFM, In london, bloods yesterday were fine, my oestrogen was under 55 which I think means I am down regged enough. Scan this morning was fine, so just waiting for bloods from today to come back and I will hopfully be injecting tonight, fingers crossed! Paid for all my drugs, it was a lot more than ever before!

Take care all
xxx


----------



## 7november

keeping ... am so glad u ae tarting stimms oday.. I m fine,feeling nauseated one day and fine the other,  scan next wednesday


----------



## Keeping busy

I'll have everything crossed for you 7th


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies    It's rather quiet on here so hoping you are all ok.


----------



## olga74

Afternoon everyone, 

Yes Missy, It's been very quite on here - I was checking in on my phone which is useless for posting.  How are things going with you?  Any plan of action in place, have you had your immunes done yet?

Keeping - I'm just looking at your last post - are you due EC soon or how did stimms go?

Shenagh - how are things going? Hope everything has settled down for you?

November - how did the scan go on Wednesday?  I was thinking of you....

AMF - well working away and feeling good, tired but hey!!  Almost 26 weeks and I'd say I'll be in the office til the end of October then it'll be feet up!!  No news, they're keeping an eye on my BP but other than that, thankfully things are going well.  And we did an antenatal class - holy   there's a lot involved in it.  But hey, worth the journey.

Right, gotta do at least some work. Chat to you all soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Hope everyone is ok,
Olga yeap, in for EC tomorrow. I'm always ok about EC, know they will get enough, it's waiting to find out if they have fertilised that I find hardest. Glad you are doing ok,
End of October will be here before you know it
Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Omg keeping wow good luck for tomorrow xx thinking of u!!

Olga- time is. Just flying foru isn't it.. It's mad how soon things come around its Christmas too in no time xx

Missy, 7th etc hope us r well xx

Afm just past the 7 week mark and had the bumpiest few weeks ever to and from the hospital like lunatics but have the one wee healthy bub fighting away thank god xx


----------



## 7november

keeping.... thinking of you today.. hope ec goes well and you have lovely embryos...  
Shenagh... time flies.. hun another few weeks and you will be out of the so called danger Zone...

Olga... wao another 4 weeks and then you are offf... Bet you are looking forward to that..
Missy... hoe are youy?

AFM:  scan last week went well, It was so good to see him.. and after lying in a still position with rolled neck(making it difficult for sonographer to get nuchal thickness), gave a big kick ( saw it on the screen)...  waiting for blood results but was told if you don't hear from us in 4 days.. likely low risk . So, I am hoping its low risk.


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
7th, great news scan went well

Shenga, sorry it's been a tough few weeks but you'll soon be at the 12 week point and then you can breath a it

Olga, bet you can't wait to finish work  

Missy, hoping your ok

Weezlet, how are you doing lovely

Bubbs, hope up your ok

Hey to everyone else reading 

AFM, EC yesterday, 11 eggs collected, 10 ICSI'd and 8 fertilised.   and   that they continue to grow 

Take care all

Xxx


----------



## 7november

wao... keeping 8 is good...   this cycle will work for you.. keeping everything crossed for you. When is E.T ?  going for 3 day emby or 5 day blast?
good luck hun.. thinking of you


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks 7th, not sure just yet. Will depend what they say about quality when they call tomorrow
Take care
Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping         fx for you Hun xxx 8 sounds like a great number praying this I your one xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - hope you've had some good news on your embies - Let us know when ET is and I'll light a candle for you on Sunday xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks olga and Shenga, all 8 are still going and looking 'lovely' so transfer will be on Saturday
Hope you're all ok
Xxx


----------



## 7november

keeping thats really good. good luck for tomm


----------



## shenagh1

Wohoo keeping     for u tomorrow xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping that's great news - and 8 is fantastic, a magic number.  Good luck in the morning and then look after yourself and your precious cargo - Mighty oaks from little acorns grow xxx


Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks everyone, have got my knickers in a bit of a twist as think I'm getting thrush  

Hope you are all ok, just me, missy and Weezlet left to get our bfp's on this thread


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck, Keeping Busy!


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks bubbs. You?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi everyone,

How are you all?


Well I'm now PUPO. Yesterday was such a long day. In for bloods at 9.00 to check progesterone levels, then round to ARGC to see the embryologist and find out about transfer. At that point we had one good blast, 1 compacting embryo and 2 semi compacting embryos so they wanted to check them again at 12, and decide which one would be the 2nd best to go in with the blast. Phone call at 12.30, they still couldn't decide so they wanted us to be the last transfer of the day at 3.30. Went for acupuncture and then back to clinic, ended up not having transfer until 6.00 pm, but am now PUPO with one good quality advanced blast and one cavertating embryo on board. Kindly the acupuncturist waited around to do my post transfer acupuncture but we didn't end up getting back until 8.10 by which point I was tried and hungry. Bit worried as had stomach pains about 9 last night and not sure why, think maybe to do with being Hungary. Hoping that's not going to have impacted on my little embies. Now on such a lot of drugs, including steroids, aspirin, clexane, a muscle relaxant and pessaries that I have 7 alarms set on my phone, one for 4.30 in the morning! Managed to escape the bum jabs for now but got to have my progesterone levels re checked on Monday and might have to start them then   ODT is 16 October, yeah I only have a 10 day wait  

Sorry for the lack of personals. Will catch up with everyone properly later

Take care all

Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Oooohhh keeping Hun I have EVERYTHING crossed for u!! Praying your little embies stick, the pain is expected after transfer I was told and it only gets worse if ur on pessaries x CONGRATS on being pupo xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks for the reassurance Shenga, hoping they are settling in nicely


----------



## shenagh1

Well I have everything crossed for you that they are  all u need to have is positivity and everything should come together xx


----------



## olga74

Hi keeping, 

Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Wow you had a long day alright - don't worry too much about the stomach pains - as Shenagh says it's just the embies settling in.  Now it's just feet up, rest and try not go to    over the next few days.  OTD will be here before you know it.  (only 9 days to go....)


Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats on being PUPO, Keeping.  I remember ET being very stressful as I went on my own and had trouble getting Clexane.  I had to wait all day, too as my embies had not quite made it to blastocysts.  I was shattered by the time I got home and so emotional, I burst into tears when I saw DH and was convinced that it could never work given how worked up I got.  Well, it did work as you know.  Good luck on the 2ww.


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks bubbs and olga. Bubbs, ARGC do have a unique way of doing things don't they, but I'm holding on to their success rates


----------



## shenagh1

Hey keeping how r u feeling today?? Xx all good I hope? X


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Shenga,
I'm doing ok, have a bit of a sore   from my DH have to jab it with a rather large needle last night, and looks like he'll be doing those every night for the next 7 nights and then hopefully until I'm 12 weeks if it all workes  . The bum jabs are worse than any I've ever had in my thigh or stomach. Apart from that, feel fine, no symptoms at all but hoping that's cos it's all still a bit early. Have to go back up to London tonight as got to have more bloods done tomorrow morning, rubbish.

How are you doing? 

Xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi keeping congrates on being pupo...  embies are snuggled tight there and getting comfortable, only 7 days left for otd  
 injections ..


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

It's been quite on here for a while.  Hope everyone is doing ok.  Just wanted to check in and say keeping, best of luck for tomorrow.  I've fingers crossed, candle lit and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## shenagh1

I was just thinking the same Olga!! Hope u r all well     for u keeping hoping this is ur time xx

How r u Olga... Time is just flying for you? X


----------



## Keeping busy

thanks girls, waiting for my blood test result now and going  , ended up being to scared to POAS this morning!

hope you are both ok

xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping eagerly waiting on your news Hun xx still hoping and  ing


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends, 
I know I've been a bit MIA lately...just not much going on. 
Had our follow up appointment on friday (following the failed IVF in July). Next round scheduled for April/May  
A long wait...again, but I guess I'm getting good at this waiting game now!
Its ok though...I want to get my body really baby-ready before our 2nd attempt so at least I can use that time to lose some weight and get back in shape. It all helps towards a good outcome!
Have to look at it in a positive light otherwise I'm going to go   !!
Hope you're all doing ok, wherever you are in your individual journeys. 
Much love
xx


----------



## shenagh1

Aw weezlet    where r u getting treatment Hun x


----------



## 7november

keeping... thinking of you   and hoping for a great news.....

wEEZELET.. STAY POSITIVE   SURE IT HELPS


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
Sorry for not p posting yesterday, so it's a BFP, but being very cautious as hcg not as good as they would have liked, only 60, back for a retest today and possibly immune treatment

Catch up with personal's later

Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Oh hun 60 sounds ideal for where u r! A girl I know had hcg of 32 on day of old and was told it was good it only needs to start between 25-50 I think at the beginning x


----------



## shenagh1

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/209-Beta-hCG-Values-and-Facts

sorry correction 5-50 then 5-426 so they could be late implanters or one might not have made it but that number u have sounds about right... it will be the next one that will tell But they do only double every 2-3 days x

/links


----------



## 7november

keeping     wao thats good news....My hcg on otd was 25 so its very likely o.k. just relax  put your feet up...


----------



## olga74

Keeping that's fantastic news and I'm with the girls - once the HCG keeps doubling every 24-36 hours you're on a roll!!!  So happy for you both, 

Hi to everyone reading, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi ladies,
Thank you for the reassurance, HCG was up to 98 yesterday and 137 today so more than doubled in 48 hours so I am a happy bunny. My killer cells were raised so I have had intralipids today. Hoping and praying everything continues going ok.

Shenga, when is due date? Have you had your 12 week scan yet? I can't remember how many weeks you are.

Olga, not long until you finish work now  

7th, how are you getting on able to relax a bit.

Weezlet, lovley to here from you. That does seem like a long wait but as you say means you can get yourself in tip top position.

Hey to everyone else reading

Xxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

keeping that's fantastic news praying everything goes well for u xx

hi girls hope your all doing well xx

keeping I'm 9w5d today <<<the pic is from this morning very surreal as we seen their wee arms and eyes and it was wiggling lol xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, that is fantastic news. So exciting xxx


----------



## 7november

Keeping.. thats wonderful... just relax and enjoy...
Shenagh.. how exciting!
AFM: 15 WEEKS+5 DAYS NOW, feeling a bit dizzy and out of energy recently... can't wait to feel the movements as that will be reassuring.. hopefully soon...


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies, 

Well this is coming from my sitting room - I finished up work yesterday and have done little or nothing yesterday or today!!  Heading off for two nights with DH tomorrow - I think he needs a break as much as I do.  He's been fantastic and pregnancy hormones or not - I opened up the microwave yesterday and he'd cleaned it.  I know it's something so small but he thinks of things (and he's still ironing!!!    

Keeping - I checked out your byline - fantastic news on your HCG levels going up so well.  It's really looking positive so keep doing what you're doing and in no time you'll pass the 12 week mark and then it all really becomes real!!

Shenagh - the scans are amazing aren't they?  And it so real.  The next big one is when you hear the heartbeat - prepare yourself and have some tissues handy is all I can say.  

Weezlet I can only say I wish I'd lost more weight before getting pregnant.  It was the one thing the consultant commented on and of course, was the one thing under my control.  I've had it said during a scan that the thickness of the abdominal wall can hinder a proper view and that I'd to keep a special eye on my weight - because I was so sick at the start I'm only 3lbs up on what I was when I had treatment.  I know April seems like a long time away but it'll be here quicker than you realise (only 10 weeks to the New Year - that's kinda scary!!)

Right - before I get anymore weepy here - I'll check in after our break.  Keep looking after yourselves, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,

How is everyone,

Sorry for the me post but in a bit if a state, have had some bleeding today. HCG was 3236 this morning and progesterone 191 at 8.30, but started spotting at 12.30. Clinic say not to panic and go in Monday for bloods unless i have anymore bleeding, last had some dark brown watery stuff at 5.00   it's all going to be ok

Take care all

Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey keeping Hun I had bleeding too for a few days in fact. It was always brown pink and then a burst of red! I went to my a+e and they scanned me all was ok apparently my pessaries were annoying my cervical erosion causing the front of my opening to the cervix to swell and bleed.... 

The hospital said only to worry if its heavy changing pads often type bleeding or big clots xx hold in there Hun xx 

 ing   all will b ok xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Shenga, thanks for the reassurance. Ended up going into the clinic yesterday, they scanned me and could see sac, yok sac and fetal pole at 5w4d. They did say it's a bit small so not our of the woods yet. HCG yesterday morning was up by a 1/3 in 24 hours which is apparently ok as over 1,200. I'm still spotting, very dark brown and have had some clots, one right before I was scanned yesterday and then one yesterday afternoon and another one today, so just   it's all going to be ok. In for more bloods tomorrow morning and going to talk to them about the clots and hopefully they will scan again. They couldn't see where the bleed was coming from which is a bit worrying
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in, saying hi, seeing how everyone is.  

Keeping - things are looking good there for you.     that your bean keeps growing happily

Any news with anyone else - I know it's quite in here.  We've an appointment on Friday so I'm hoping to get some sort of date as I think we'll be having a section.  The twins are so active at the minute, moving around any time I sit down.  He's after painting the play room a really bright beautiful yellow and is now putting down the flooring.  I'd better go and see how he's doing.  

Chat to you all soon and look after yourselves

Olga xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all,

Olga, lovely to hear from you. Your twins are lucky getting a playroom.

Shenga, how are you?

Weezlet, how are you getting on?

7th, you started feeling any movement yet?

Bubbs, I hope you are ok and so is Erika.

Hey to everyone else reading

Afm, I am 6 weeks, 4 days and on Tuesday we say little peas heart beat. Another scan and killer cells bloods Tuesday 

Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Ooh keeping I'm so happy to be seeing your post and that little bean is doing well, xx

Olga aw getting dates how exciting xx not long now Hun xx a playroom how nice I barely have the room for a bed in my spare room lol 

Hi everyone hope you are all well

Afm have been ill this past few days stupid migraines and flu like symptoms but clearing up thank god.... 12weeks today and had my scan on wed all good on bubs side... I have a Doppler too and every few days like to have a little listen in on them it's great very reassuring for me xx


----------



## 7november

keeping... thats great.. good luck for scan tommm. its so lovely to see the little beans. 
Shenagh... congrates oin achieving 12 week milestone..   
Olga.... wao you are almost there... how exciting!...
AFM: HAD VERY BUSY WEEK LAST WEEK, A WEEK BEFORE WENT TO DEVON FOR FEW DAYS FOR SHORT BREAK AND COULD FEELS MOVEMENTS. LAST FEW DAYS GHAVE BEEN BIT BUSY SO USUALLY FEEL THEM AFTER MEALS... ITS JUST SO NICE... 17 WEEKS NOW... COUNTING DAYS FOR SCAN WHICH IS ON 23RD


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

just saying a quick hello - how is everyone doing?  

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey olga I'm good hun how r u? Time must be flying in for you now? How long have u left xx

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Ive been a bit awol lately...just not much going on with me!
Next IVF is scheduled for April/May next year so not much to report on. 
Have been having a few 'low' periods lately...
My sister-in-law had her baby yesterday back home in SA. The first grandchild on our side of the family (my hubby's youngest brother and his wife)...so first grandchild for my in-laws. I had a bit of a hard time yesterday...but more really because I cant be there to meet my first niece and feel so removed from all the excitement because we're thousands of miles away. 
You would think the opposite hey?! But I feel when I'm at my saddest that's when I just want to hold and love babies....a form of encouragement not to give up nor lose hope that one day i will be holding my own. 
So...not much else for me to say on me!

So lovely to hear all the preggy tums on this board!! Really hope everyone is happy and healthy and babies are doing good. 

For those like me who are still waiting...we'll get there eventually! Just try stay hopeful and believe that your precious bundle will one day be in your arms. 

Much love to you all and have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey weezlet     don't worry Hun it will be ur turn soon xx


Keeping- r u out there, has anyone heard from her I went into her profile and seen she has lost her little pea and just wanted to send her masses and masses of       

Thinking of you Hun wherever you are xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello, checking in.  

Shenagh - I know Keeping is reading so I'm sure she knows we're all thinking of her.

Weezlet - April/May will fly in.  We had on cycle September last year and then April this year - and looking back (which is easier I know) it did fly by.  And it is difficult when people around us have babies and when they're family and far away it's even worse.  My sister has 5 in the States and it kills me not to be able to drop in to see her and the kids.  And you're attitude is fantastic!!!

AMF - all going well, 5 weeks left if they decide to stay in that long.  

Check in soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
Shenga, olga and 7th thank you for your concern. I'm as ok as can be expected I guess. Had ERPC on friday and physically feeling ok. Emotionally is another matter but I'll get there.

Olga, I can't believe it's only 5 weeks left, wow.

Shenga, how are you doing. You must be about 14 weeks now

Weezlet Hun, it's so hard having family along way away, my sis is in canada and I miss her loads and she doesn't even have kids. Your next cycle will soon be here. Have you had your follow up yet?

7th, thanks for the pm. I hope you are doing ok

Hey to everyone else reading

Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Girls just checking in to say Merry Christmas and a happy new year. It has been so quiet on here recently. Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey keeping soo good to hear from you!! Happy Xmas to you as we'll Hun??
Are you all set for the new year then?? Busy times ahead for you. Got everything crossed your way chick...

Any gossip girls?? 

Hi to Olga 7th weezlet hope you are all well....


Olga when were you due again?? Must b soon xx


----------



## shenagh1

Actually scrap the last comment Olga just seen your good news on your profile.... 2boys congrats      and both very beautiful names xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, where did you find that news? Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping I was being nosey and checked her profile... she has it written in a twin thread xx

how r u!? X


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, just found your news, congratulations on two lovely baby boys, great weights and just before christmas  

Shenga, I'm doing ok ish. Trying to be postive about next year. Things have been tough, not least because my BF decided to tell me by text message after I had told her I was having a really bad day that she is pregnant. She won't actually tell me her due date but its the same week mine would have been so seeing her is going to be really tough over the next six months. We are planning one final cycle in March / April time. I have also handed in my notice at work so hoping that will make it all a bit less stressful, although we are going to be very poor! How are you doing? Remind me what your due date is.

Weezlet, 7th and anyone else reading, hope you are all ok and enjoying the festive season

xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Due the 18th of may hun aw that's bad that she couldn't wait to tell you.... mine has been quite a hard going so far thought id lost it s few times but thank god its a strong one...
Who are you thinking of cycling with this time? Have you ever checked the lister out? Xx

sorry to hear you had to leave work but sometimes its really for the best and allows you to now concentrate solely on your future bubba xx


----------



## Keeping busy

We will cycle with ARGC again, there success rates are just so amazing compared to everyone else's and they did get me 8 weeks pregnant. Having some additional investigations down by Dr G which have so far shown that I have sticky blood, I attack DH's DNA and DH has bacteria in his seman all of which could be impacting, so hoping that getting all that resolved will help. I've got a friend who has just got pregnant with the Lister

Glad you've got a strong one on board xxx


----------



## shenagh1

I was with them too they were great since may I have only heard of one woman failing but like you say argc is fantastic and if you have placed your trust in them instincts usually fair out best... got everything crossed for you hun ill keep    always

what r they going to do about your blood etc or is there anything they can do?? X


----------



## lizlou34

Hi guys can I join you?  You can see my info from my profile-since a failed cycle with chromosome testing this year (x2 perfect day 3 embies were put back-BFN) we have had a break and we have had x2 IUI cycles again in the meantime-we are skinto and we figured would give us the best chance in the meantime and we did conceive before...  It seems there has been some positive vibes on here-CONGRATS.  Interested in your thoughts and experiences with Dr G and ARGC.  How did the ARGC differ from your previous clinics?  I know their success rates are great so am interested to get an appt in the new year.  Any advice would be fab, thanks.  Happy New Year ALL-Hopefully 2013 will be more lucky xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Welcome lizlou,
I'm with ARGC, it's intense, but very much personalised to the individual. It is mega expensive, last cycle cost me about 14,000. Having had really poor fertilisation rates previously, they really sorted that which is great and they got me more pregnant than anyone else ever has. Hoping 2013 brings you everything you want xx


----------



## lizlou34

Thank you keepingbusy-love the name BTW!  Think we can all relate to it on some level!  Am interested in your experience at the ARGC as would love a consultation as I know their success rates are fab.  Wow £14,000 is ALOT-was that because you had lots of tests etc?  Did you ever feel pressurised to try new tests or was it always explained andlogical?  I have had x2 early MMC though my consultant doesnt 'believe' in NK cells, and gave me a sound explanation,  it would be something I would be curious to test.  Also because I know they are 'intense' at tests etc I have already spoken with my boss about some long term leave during treatment-is this a sensible plan while at the ARGC?  

Where are you in your treatment now?  Wishing you a very happy and healthy 2013!

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Lizilou, I have pm'd you


----------



## lizlou34

Thank you so much keeping busy for the PM-it really was so kind of you, and very interesting and helpful info.  Sorry for the delay but was looking after my neices and nephew since last thursday and they only went home late last night-MANIC but me and DH love the madness!  Am at work at the mo so can't be long!  Will post properly hopefully later-it's very quiet on here isn't it?  Where is everyone?!
x


----------



## Weezlet

Hello lovely friends, 
I hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year...tough time of year for some of us, I know 

I havent been on FF for MONTHS! So I am very behind in everyone's news and where you all are in your treatment cycles etc. Any new BFP's out there? Huge congrats if there are!

*Olga * - I saw on the last bit of the thread you have your 2 precious baby boys! congrats hun! When were they born? And names??! Hope you're all doing ok and Im sure you're LOVING mommy-hood!

*Shenagh1 * - Hope you're well sweetie? 18 May due date? Hope the remainder of your pregnancy goes really well for you x

*Keeping * - When are you starting your next cycle hun? How have you been lately? The whole Christmas period can be really tough, cant it?!

Sorry for no other personals, but like I said earlier, I have totally lost track!!

*AFM * - Still waiting for April/May for our 2nd IVF attempt. It feels like we have been waiting a life-time since our bfn in July last year. I have battle a lot over the last few weeks...it was a year ago (21st Dec) that we got our first ever BFP so it was a tough time remembering that day. And then these first few weeks in Jan is when I was miscarrying so I have been pretty low. 
BUT need to pick myself up and focus on attempt no.2 now. Which brings me to a question for you all....

Besides the Pre-natal vitamin supplement (I've been on pregnacare since the beginning of our journey) and the folic acid (which is included in the Pregnacare)...is there any additional supplements which are recommended before an IVF cycle? 
Ive read/heard a bit on Evening Primrose Oil, Omega 3, Q10? Spirulina? Maca? Agnes Castas?
Can anyone suggest anything in addition to the Pregnacare?

Would really appreciate any advice in this area...really want to do as much as I can in preparation for our next round. I also need to lose weight (bad comfort eating has taken place!)...which I'm dealing with - determined!!

Thanks ladies!

Much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Sorry it's been an age since I've been on.  We had Daniel and Liam arrive on 22nd December by c-section and came home on the 27th.  The boys are great, can't believe they're three weeks tomorrow.  Scary part in the whole process - bringing them home and it just being me and DH, no nurses or doctors as backup.  But my mum is on the end of the phone and drops down a couple of days a week.  DH is off til the start of next month and is very hands on.  Breastfeeding didn't work out (actually all my plans went out the window) so I'm bottle feeding formula and expressed milk.  I'm getting myself together, it's a steep learning curve and the books don't tell you everything and then sometimes they tell you way too much.  Bit like googling everything during treatment.  But I wouldn't trade this time for the world.

I'm still checking in ladies, still lighting candles for all your treatments - 2013 has to be a good year for you all.  I wish I had some profound words to offer but all I can do is hope and pray.  And thanks to you all for your support on my journey.  If I can do anything for anyone let me know, 

Love 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga   congratulations on the arrival of your twin boys and glad you are all safe and well.  
Sometimes things just don't go to plan and we all know that better than most. Take each step as it goes but most of all enjoy.

Shenagh and 7november your pregnancies are going fast. Hope you are both doing well.
Suzie you must be a mummy too now or due soon.

Thinking of the rest of you ladies that have had a tough last year and   this will be a happier year for us all.  
 to everyone xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies... sorry have not posted for a while.
Happy New year ! Hope 2013 brings us all joy and happiness and makes our wishes come true...
Olga... congrates on twins..   wonderful xmas gifts... I know its difficult first few weeks but I am sure it will get better, can only imagine  how difficult it must have been twins but believe me they will grow even before you realise. Take care..
Keeping .. how are you? I have heard and read good review about Dr G AND IMMUNE T/T ON OFFER.. GOOD LUCK DEAR HOPE 2013 IS THE YEAR FOR YOU.  Sad you had to quit the job but may be that works out in your favour as the stress of job and t/t can all add up. 

Weezelet.. Hi, That is a long time but sometimes giving your body a bit of rest helps.. be positive and I pray all your wishes come true this year. I swear on Royal Jelly and selenium. Mainly bcoz during all my t/t over last 2 years or so I had everything else and 4 failed IUIS, 1 MISCARRIAGE AND 1 FAILED IVF made me look at other supplements. I only started royal jelly 3 times a day and selenium once a day 4-5 weeks before I got my bfp( natural) so I would certainly recommend those. only other thing might have helped me was thyroxine . I never was hypothyroid but tsh was aways 2.1 - 2.5( marginal), so consultant said you would n't lose anything just minimal 25 microgram of thyroxine. had it for 2/12 before bfp and am still taking it with tsh of 1.2 - 1.6. 

Missy.. How are you? 

Shenagh - how are you? hope you are keeping well

AFM: 28  weeks yesterday.. seems a bit more real now but still nervous.. I guess it never goes away considering what we have been through...


----------



## shenagh1

Hey just checking in to see if any of u ladies are still about xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

I'm still around Shenga, going again! Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey keeping! I'm grand thanks was just thinking about yourself and Olga recently and thought I'd see if u were about! Who are you cycling with.? My wee miracle over there was a result of the lister, she came very early though so had my frightened for a while.? Xx


----------

